# Aiden vom HausDaka at 30 months



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'm getting a little better at positioning him, and he's getting a little better at holding his position!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

looks like a well built machine!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Aiden is a handsome boy, he looks to be very fit.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> looks like a well built machine!


Thanks! I think he's actually finally starting to lose his puppy look and become more of a "real" dog. Lol!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i might be in love with your dog. he looks a lot like mine...maybe that's why lol. but seriously...he's very handsome. i'm waiting for chobahn to lose his puppy look too (he's 20 months)...i hope he grows up to look like your aiden! your xmas pictures were to die for :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

cta said:


> i might be in love with your dog. he looks a lot like mine...maybe that's why lol. but seriously...he's very handsome. i'm waiting for chobahn to lose his puppy look too (he's 20 months)...i hope he grows up to look like your aiden! your xmas pictures were to die for :wub:


Aww, thanks! I honestly thought he was never going to grow out of that stage. My breeder told me that it can take 3-4 years for him to physically mature, so at 2.5 years I think I'm just now starting to see the signs.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

it seems to take forever, doesn't it? i feel like chobahn is starting to fill out a bit in his chest, but we are stiiiiiill waiting for his little head to catch up. maybe it never will. just when i think he's getting bigger, somebody comes along and says "how old is your puppy?" lol...he still looks a little lanky and awkard at times. other times he looks like a beast to me. these pictures were taken a year apart...first one is recent, second one is last year...he looks the same to me :crazy:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

cta said:


> it seems to take forever, doesn't it? i feel like chobahn is starting to fill out a bit in his chest, but we are stiiiiiill waiting for his little head to catch up. maybe it never will. just when i think he's getting bigger, somebody comes along and says "how old is your puppy?" lol...he still looks a little lanky and awkard at times. other times he looks like a beast to me. these pictures were taken a year apart...first one is recent, second one is last year...he looks the same to me :crazy:


Oh wow, he DOES look a lot like Aiden! My boy's head has always been bigger than his body, so he had the opposite lanky stage of your boy.  I actually got stopped by someone earlier today who said "Still just an awkward puppy, huh?" Then it gets a little awkward when I told her that he's actually two and a half. LOL!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

well i guess that goes back to the misconception people have about GSDs being large and in charge. and really? didn't that person know it's not nice to call somebody's dog awkward? lol.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very athletic looking male with flat withers, a bit too much of a break in topline for my tastes, but a very good croup. Good angulation front and rear (could be better, but he is balanced) and he has good length of upper arm. Pasterns are a bit straight (balanced with his shoulder) and he has VERY nice feet. I would like to see a bit stronger secondary sex characteristics. He has a very nice head, I would just like it to be a bit more masculine. Good color.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Very athletic looking male with flat withers, a bit too much of a break in topline for my tastes, but a very good croup. Good angulation front and rear (could be better, but he is balanced) and he has good length of upper arm. Pasterns are a bit straight (balanced with his shoulder) and he has VERY nice feet. I would like to see a bit stronger secondary sex characteristics. He has a very nice head, I would just like it to be a bit more masculine. Good color.


 
Thank you for the critique! Do you have any suggetions to help me begin to stack him a bit better?


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

The stack is more of a natural stance. He has a nice head. Shallow body, could be deeper. He is a little square in proportion. Straight front, mild rear angulation. Flat withers with very slight roach (hump?). Looks to be athletic, very quick and agile. Nice feet, nice pasterns.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually, except for his front legs not being totally square he is stacked as he is built. His left rear could be a tiny bit more forward and I would have his head turned slightly towards the camera. Also the GSD head always looks much better with the mouth open so running him a little before the photo session will help that.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice male. Good color.

Good head, but could be a little more masculine. I see a slight roach in the back, but his back slopes very nicely into his croup. Back legs look good. Forequarter is good, but his legs could be more square in the photo. I like the angle of his shoulder and upper arm. Clean, nice feet.

He is an athletic dog as well


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Nice male. Good color.
> 
> Good head, but could be a little more masculine. I see a slight roach in the back, but his back slopes very nicely into his croup. Back legs look good. Forequarter is good, but his legs could be more square in the photo. I like the angle of his shoulder and upper arm. Clean, nice feet.
> 
> He is an athletic dog as well


Thank you! I really appreciate the more "professional" critiques so I can learn if/how I can stack him better! I was hoping to get a breed survey done within the next year.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure if it's the angle of his head in the picture, but I do believe that it does appear slightly more masculine in person and in some other pictured that I have taken...maybe?


----------

